# Paid Spam: Two WSD saddles in classified section



## JGDarcy (Feb 6, 2006)

We have women's specific saddles for sale in the classified.

The first is a Terry Zero X:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=20228&cat=10

The second is a Bontrager InForm RL:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=20229&cat=10

Two great saddles for great prices. Thanks for looking!


----------

